# iPod touch won't connect to home secured network!



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey,

I am running a D link wireless G WEP protected network. I have a V2 touch and it will connect to the network but safari says it can't find the server and youtube or maps will not work!

I have check the web and people say to reset your network settings and try again. this has been done but it did not help!

Any ideas would help out alot.

thanks

ps.


It works fine on any other wireless network: work, second cup, starbucks, sunnybrook wireless guest and random downtown signals.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

log into your router and check your dhcp status and your logs. Could just need a reset.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

I have the same problem, and have read it is because your network name has an non standard character in it. 

Mine currently has a ' in it, I'm going to remove that soon and try again... I will let you know if that works for me.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

my network name is "default". So I dunno.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

Yay! mine works now. 

I just re-set the D-Link (using the button on the back), and noticed that yes, the iPod Touch would connect to it with the default and wide open settings.

Then, to use encryption, I had to set it to 128 bit, and the name is without any ',s

So give that a try. I think the kicker was the 128 bit.

(and make sure you know your router's default admin log in and pass before you re-set it. )


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey to reset all that don't I have to put my ip address into safari?


----------

